# do bees like,,,



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oleander 
Pine,
Crepe Myrtle
Magnolia
Oak?
Kudzu
Wisteria
jasmin

i cant think of anything else right now, just wonderd if any of these appeal to bees, we have most all of that growing out in the woods amung alot of other things i dont know, i thought about planting Oleander but wasnt sure if they would go to it or if it might transfer some of the toxins from the plant to the honey


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They will work some of whats on your list.

Some where in my internet travels I seen a list of bee garden plants.
Try a goggle search, bee garden plans.

 Al


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We've seen bees 'working' our Pines/Firs but only when there's an aphid infestation.
there's a name for that type of honey but I can't remember it at the moment.


----------

